
SCP user's migration guide to rsync - todsacerdoti
https://fedoramagazine.org/scp-users-migration-guide-to-rsync/
======
lozf
The examples are wrong in that the trailing slash on the source dir/ copies
the _contents_ of the directory, not the directory itself.

------
tetris11
Everyone starts on scp, but rsync is the one everyone stays with because of
how often a connection drops out during a transfer.

